# Weedeater Edger PE550 - Cord will not retract



## Lexie21 (Jul 7, 2009)

The cord on my Weedeater Edger PE550 has been pulled in the out position and will not retract. I cannot see how I would get to it or what I would need to do once in there. Please help.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the starter spring is broken or has come unhooked. If you enter weed eater pe550 on the internet you will find a parts diagram to help. One of the other mechanics might have a link you can access.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You have to remove the blade drive from the edger in order to gain access to the starter assembly. There are 3 or 4 rubber plugs kind of triangular in shape (reference # 26 on the parts list) that you need to grab with a pair of needle nose pliers and pull out. Under these plugs are some screws holding the blade drive on. Remove these screws and the blade drive will lift off. You will then have to remove the centrifugal clutch before you can pull the starter assembly off.


You can get a copy of the parts list here: 

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/WIUS/WIUS2008/WIUS2008-PE550-530087525-952711431.pdf


----------



## Lexie21 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Are there any tricks to getting it off?*

Thank you both for your reply. Is there any trick to getting the centrifugal clutch off? What should I be looking for once I do? I really appreciate any guidance!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lexie21 said:


> Thank you both for your reply. Is there any trick to getting the centrifugal clutch off? What should I be looking for once I do? I really appreciate any guidance!


Not really, the nut just has to be unscrewed, if I remember correctly the nut is a left hand thread, there is usually an arrow on the clutch indicating this. Use the "rope trick" to hold the engine while you remove the nut.


----------



## Lexie21 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am having trouble getting the centrifugal clutch nut off. I am doing the rope trick however I do not know where to grab on the clutch to hold it still. Any advice?


----------

